# Will I need two resident evil 6 (PC) game-keys to play LAN offline coop with my brother?



## sidhraj (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi,
I'm planning to pre-order Resident evil 6 (PC) and play it in LAN coop with my brother.
Will I need two game-keys for that? or will just one game-key suffice?
I don't wish to play it online multiplayer because my internet is not fast. I'm just talking about LAN coop, does that need two DVD keys too?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 15, 2013)

prolly it does. not sure though.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 15, 2013)

sidhraj said:


> Hi,
> I'm planning to pre-order Resident evil 6 (PC) and play it in LAN coop with my brother.
> Will I need two game-keys for that? or will just one game-key suffice?
> I don't wish to play it online multiplayer because my internet is not fast. I'm just talking about LAN coop, does that need two DVD keys too?



You will need two installations (obviously your brother wont play on the same machine which you are playing on) and so you need 2 lincenses too.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 15, 2013)

Two keys, not necessarily two dvds


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 15, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Two keys, not necessarily two dvds



+1 , 2 game copies is requires since you are installing the game on different pc's but you dont need 2 game dvd's. Just 2 keys.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 15, 2013)

I thought i mentioned the same myself  2 licenses??


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 15, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> I thought i mentioned the same myself  2 licenses??



of course you did


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 15, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> I thought i mentioned the same myself  2 licenses??



there is method in chaos


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 15, 2013)

LOL..


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Mar 16, 2013)

Yup you will require 2 DVDs...


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2013)

RE6 has a offline LAN Co-Op too ??


----------

